# PORCA PUTTANACCIA DELLA MISERIA ...



## Mari' (20 Agosto 2007)

Vi riporto cio che la compagna di Paolo ha postato in DOL:

*marina di paolo*

Inviato:              20 Ago 2007 07:53 pm 

Non mi conoscete ma io conosco bene voi tutti. Sono la compagna di Paolo, e mi sento di comunicarvi una tristissima notizia che mi addolora in un modo lancinante. Paolo non c'è più. Il 16 agosto è morto in un incidente con lo scooter col quale si stava recando al lavoro e da quel giorno la mia vita è distrutta. Mi raccontava spesso di alcune persone conosciute su questo forum, dei temi discussi e mi sembra in parte di conoscervi. 
Aveva pochi giorni prima di morire ottenuto il divorzio e ci saremmo molto probabilmente sposati dopo 7 anni di convivenza molto belli e sereni, purtroppo turbati dai suoi numerosi problemi dovuti alla sua ex e soprattutto alle sue grosse preoccupazioni per i tre figli minori. Adesso queste preoccupazioni non le ha più e restiamo qui col nostro immenso dolore. 
So bene che questa mail è solo un mio sfogo, ho risposto all'ultima mail scritta da lui e non so in quanti la leggeranno. Sono una single e per mia fortuna i problemi di voialtri non mi toccano, al limite mi toccavano indirettamente prima quando riguardavano lui... 
Grazie a tutti coloro che in qualche modo gli hanno dato un po' di stima e di affetto. 
Marina

http://forum.divorzionline.it/viewtopic.php?p=490504#490504

PS scusate ma non trovo le parole giuste, quindi in selenzio mi unisco al dolore di Marina.

Ciao Paolo.


----------



## @lex (20 Agosto 2007)

non ho parole.
Addio Paolo.


----------



## cat (21 Agosto 2007)

no. non lo accetto.
Paolo!


----------



## Old fay (21 Agosto 2007)

Mi spiace, ma Paolo, prima ho cercato il suo profilo, avrebbe fatto gli anni il 27 agosto, è lui? Ciao Paolo!


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Agosto 2007)

ciao Paolo.


----------



## Old giulia (21 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi riporto cio che la compagna di Paolo ha postato in DOL:
> 
> *marina di paolo*
> 
> ...


Buon giorno ragazzi /e,
mi trovo ancora in montagna e stamane mi sono collegata per un saluto...
Buon viaggio Paolo.
Giulia


----------



## Old Chicchi (21 Agosto 2007)

Non ci posso credere! Questa è una perdita di quelle che pesano...e tanto!

Di Paolo ricorderò sempre la sua firma grandiosa: non temo tanto i malvagi, quanto gli stupidi.

Ciao Paolo.


----------



## Iris (21 Agosto 2007)

Mi unisco al dolore dichi ha avuto la fortuna di conoscere Paolo


----------



## Bruja (21 Agosto 2007)

*..........*

Non lo abbiamo conosciuto abbastanza..... ma quel poco è bastato.
Che triste  e malinconico viaggio; riposi serenamente.
Bruja


----------



## Old Sad (21 Agosto 2007)

*E' terribile....*






   La notizia di Paolo mi ha nuovamente strattonato il cuore. Il primo agosto un mio caro amico è andato via anche lui così.... Mi piace pensare che ora stiano insieme sulle loro moto a divertirsi... Un bacio grande a Paolo ed al mio amico Francesco....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (21 Agosto 2007)

fay ha detto:


> Mi spiace, ma Paolo, prima ho cercato il suo profilo, avrebbe fatto gli anni il 27 agosto, è lui? Ciao Paolo!


Credo di sì.


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (21 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vi riporto cio che la compagna di Paolo ha postato in DOL:
> 
> *marina di paolo*
> 
> ...


Purtroppo non ho avuto la fortuna di conoscerlo in DOL.
So che era una persona buona e intelligente, sempre a disposizione per aiutare con una parola di conforto o con una competenza non comune chi era in difficoltà nella propria situazione coniugale.
Per poca cosa che possa essere, mi permetto di unirmi nel dolore, soprattutto per la scomparsa di un padre che stava finalmente ottenendo una serenità affettiva che gli spettava dopo tante vicissitudini


----------



## JDM (22 Agosto 2007)

Paolo mi piaceva ed era gentile. 
Non lo conoscevo abbastanza, con lui avevo discusso solo di problemi legali.
Aveva la maturità che io ancora non ho, purtroppo. 
O forse a me manca solo il coraggio.
Quello di vivere, xchè quello di morire abbonda da tempo.....

Addio uomo

Per te la musica del mio dolore. Che ti accompagni in volo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4soaYPTp2A8


----------



## Old lancillotto (22 Agosto 2007)

Non conosco Paolo, come non conosco nessuno delle persone che lo hanno conosciuto, ma l'originale post di Marina di ha davvero commosso e mi ha riportato alla mente tutte le persone care perse negli anni..............

Non esistono parole di fronte a questi fatti, ma solo il dolore


----------



## JDM (22 Agosto 2007)

Ciao Paolo, ci mancherai molto. La vita è crudele ma va vissuta sempre, senza smettere di lottare mai. Come ci hai raccontato tu, con la forza e l'ironia e la razionalità.
Un forte abbraccio alla tua compagna e ai tuoi figli.

Un bacio,

      MK


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (22 Agosto 2007)

*Senza parole*

Ieri avevo un malfunzionamento e non ero riuscita a capire di chi si parlava.
Sono veramente colpita e addolorata.
Un abbraccio a Marina che spero possa leggere.


----------



## cat (22 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ieri avevo un malfunzionamento e non ero riuscita a capire di chi si parlava.
> Sono veramente colpita e addolorata.
> Un abbraccio a Marina che spero possa leggere.


peccato che non può leggere.
non sa che noi siamo qui.


----------



## Mari' (22 Agosto 2007)

*sfogo e chiarimenti*

Io ho avuto la fortuna ed il privilegio di sentirmi  per anni per telefono con Paolo, penso e credo di essere una tra le poche  persone, se non la sola del forum ad aver avuto questo vantaggio.

Paolo era una persona speciale, gentile,  disponibile, di grande discrezione, un Uomo di cui ci si poteva fidare ...  sempre pronto a dare una mano a TUTTI, sempre preciso, attento, scrupoloso e di  una onosta' unica  ... di uno squisito senso dell'ironia senza cadere mai nel  volgare, un vero Signore. 

Ho avuto l'opportunita'  di parlare con una sua  parente, la quale mi ha detto che Paolo ha avuto una vita difficile, poco  fortunata, ma cio' non l'ha reso un uomo duro, secco, freddo o insensibile, anzi  ... 

Ciao Paolo che tu possa riposare in  pace.



PS Quel che mi fa piu' male in questi giorni e' la  Totale Indifferenza, Disumanita' da parte della redazione di Divorzionline, ho  notato che sono, e sono stati Attentissimi a bannare chi si presentava sotto  nick diverso "Bravissimi" e "Prontissimi" a buttare fuori "Gli Indesiderati" ...  ma a tutt'oggi nessuno di loro si e' scomodato di un millimetro a spendere una  parola riguardo la prematura scomparsa di Paolo ... quest'uomo e' stato  completamente dimenticato/ignorato perfino dalla illustre avv. Wanda Lops? ...  ch'e' le varie " Vedetta Lombarda " non hanno informato la redazione della morte  di Paolo??? ... eppure se il sito e' diventato tanto importante in internet lo  devono anche a questo Caro Personaggio che ha dedicato tanto tempo al forum, ad  aiutare le persone (oltre le nostre storie personali) ... CHE  SCHIFO.


PPS Divorzionline e tutto lo staff che ci sta  dietro, VERGOGNATI! ... ancora una volta.


----------



## cat (22 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io ho avuto la fortuna ed il privilegio di sentirmi per anni per telefono con Paolo, penso e credo di essere una tra le poche persone, se non la sola del forum ad aver avuto questo vantaggio.
> 
> Paolo era una persona speciale, gentile, disponibile, di grande discrezione, un Uomo di cui ci si poteva fidare ... sempre pronto a dare una mano a TUTTI, sempre preciso, attento, scrupoloso e di una onosta' unica ... di uno squisito senso dell'ironia senza cadere mai nel volgare, un vero Signore.
> 
> ...


 
mi unisco a te  quotanto in toto quello che tu affermi e aggiungendo di mi, dopo aver letto quello che ricorda il carissimo Paolo...


.... che qualcuno abbia le palle per tutelare i tre figli rimasti  prematuramente orfani di un padre tanto speciale.

.... che qualcuno abbia a cuore di far pervenire a quei poveri bambini gli effetti personali del padre affinchè tali bambini possano custodire tali ricordi .

scusa lo sfogo Marì cara ma quando leggo certe cose mi si rivolta lo stomaco.


----------



## Bruja (22 Agosto 2007)

*Mari'*

Se hai una qualche possibilità di far sapere quanto è stato importante per voi alla sua compagna, ti pregherei di farlo se già non ci hai pensato, quanto a quello che hai detto di lui e della ingratitudine umana, che vuoi farci, ognuno si presenta alle prove della vita esattamente come è.............e quelle persone sono così!
Mi spiace che coloro che Paolo ha beneficato non siano riconoscenti, ma se accade è perchè quella è la loro natura.... che ci si può fare se non dolersi forse più per loro, poveri esseri, che per lui che è fuori dalla portata della loro pochezza.
Bruja


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (22 Agosto 2007)

Sono rientrato oggi, e purtroppo ho letto questa tristissima cosa....ho scambiato con lui solo un post, ma spesso ho letto i preziosi e disinteressati consigli che dava in DOL-problemi legali.

Sono addolorato, il mio pensiero va ai suoi figli, che hanno perso un padre veramente speciale.


----------



## Mari' (22 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Se hai una qualche possibilità di far sapere quanto è stato importante per voi alla sua compagna, ti pregherei di farlo se già non ci hai pensato, quanto a quello che hai detto di lui e della *ingratitudine* *umana*, che vuoi farci, ognuno si presenta alle prove della vita esattamente come è.............e quelle persone sono così!
> Mi spiace che coloro che Paolo ha beneficato non siano riconoscenti, ma se accade è perchè quella è la loro natura.... che ci si può fare se non dolersi forse più per loro, poveri esseri, che per lui che è fuori dalla portata della loro pochezza.
> Bruja


... ho scritto alla compagna e mi sono messa in contatto con la moglie di suo cugino, tutto molto tristemente ... una grande perdita per tutti.

... per l'Ingratitudine: 
*Non fare Mai del bene se non sopporti l'ingratitudine.* (  Henry Dunant )


----------



## Old alias (22 Agosto 2007)

*Paolo*

*Paolo era una persona speciale, gentile, disponibile, di grande discrezione, un Uomo di cui ci si poteva fidare ... sempre pronto a dare una mano a TUTTI, sempre preciso, attento, scrupoloso e di una onosta' unica ... di uno squisito senso dell'ironia senza cadere mai nel volgare, un vero Signore.* 


Credo che quanto scritto da marì' sia un riassunto perfetto delle qualità di Paolo, provo enorme tristezza e rimpianto come ho scritto "di là".

Era una colonna portante di DOL e mi aspettavo un ricordo in sua memoria da parte della redazione...non ci posso credere che tutto sia passato nel silenzio.


----------



## cat (22 Agosto 2007)

alias ha detto:


> *Paolo era una persona speciale, gentile, disponibile, di grande discrezione, un Uomo di cui ci si poteva fidare ... sempre pronto a dare una mano a TUTTI, sempre preciso, attento, scrupoloso e di una onosta' unica ... di uno squisito senso dell'ironia senza cadere mai nel volgare, un vero Signore.*
> 
> 
> Credo che quanto scritto da marì' sia un riassunto perfetto delle qualità di Paolo, provo enorme tristezza e rimpianto come ho scritto "di là".
> ...


 

ciao Alias.
Infatti, come dici tu, non ho parole su come hanno trattato la morte di questo grande uomo.
Non una parola.
sono molto amareggiata.
benvenuta tra noi alias cara


----------



## Old alias (23 Agosto 2007)

Grazie Cat

e ben trovata.


Non sapevo più dove eravate finiti ma poi me lo ha detto un'amica.


----------



## cat (23 Agosto 2007)

alias ha detto:


> Grazie Cat
> 
> e ben trovata.
> 
> ...


 
eravamo qui infatti.
benvenuta alias, sono molto felice di vederti qui con noi, veramente.
abbiamo avuto difficoltà a reperirvi..... ora ci sei.
Ti ho scritto un messaggio privato ieri sera.
baci
scusate  l'OT


----------



## Lettrice (26 Agosto 2007)

? 14.02 domenica 26/08/07 io vedo Paolo collecgato... o si tratta di un altro Paolo forse


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ? 14.02 domenica 26/08/07 io vedo Paolo collecgato... o si tratta di un altro Paolo forse


ho guardato nella sezione members. l'ultimo collegamento risulta oggi. quindi qualcuno si è collegato col suo account.
la compagna magari, non voglio pensare ad un bufala, troppo macabra sarebbe la cosa...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> ho guardato nella sezione members. l'ultimo collegamento risulta oggi. quindi qualcuno si è collegato col suo account.
> la compagna magari, non voglio pensare ad un bufala, troppo macabra sarebbe la cosa...


 
strano.
la compagna aveva ANCHE le varie pass del nick.?


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> strano.
> la compagna aveva ANCHE le varie pass del nick.?


appunto. non ti sembra strano? hai controllato anche tu l'ultima visita qui di paolo?
oppure paolo poteva avere il login automatico ad ogni collegamento a tradimento.net


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> appunto. non ti sembra strano? hai controllato anche tu l'ultima visita qui di paolo?
> oppure paolo poteva avere il login automatico ad ogni collegamento a tradimento.net


anche se Paolo avesse avuto il login automatico ad ongi collegamento Chi  si è collegato prima avrebbe dovuto avere la decenza di dire qualcosa come ha fatto in DOl.
Ti ricordo che in DOl lei non si è loggata con il nick del suo compagno.
ha aperto il nick " marina di Paolo" per dare il triste annuncio e poi per dire delle cosette che a me che sono mamma personalmente mi hanno provocato una cattiva digestione.

Qui poteva fare la medesima cosa.
Io non spulcerei mai tra gli effetti personali di una persona che non c'è più, tantomeno in un nick, questo è l'ultima delle cose da fare e necessarie.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> anche se Paolo avesse avuto il login automatico ad ongi collegamento Chi si è collegato prima avrebbe dovuto avere la decenza di dire qualcosa come ha fatto in DOl.
> Ti ricordo che in DOl lei non si è loggata con il nick del suo compagno.
> ha aperto il nick " marina di Paolo" per dare il triste annuncio e poi per dire delle cosette che a me che sono mamma personalmente mi hanno provocato una cattiva digestione.
> 
> ...


in effetti neanche a me verrebbe in mente però lei sapeva di dol e paolo forse le ha parlato di persone a cui teneva in quel forum. non so, le rezioni alla morte sono sempre differenti e forse spulciare nelle sue cose glielo fa sentire più vicino.


----------



## Non registrato70 (26 Agosto 2007)

*jeanclaude/luca/cat*

sei un personaggio disgustoso: anche nella morte e nel dolore altrui rimescoli la cacca. Ma vergognati e abbi il buon gusto di stare zitta almeno in questa occasione.


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> sei un personaggio disgustoso: anche nella morte e nel dolore altrui rimescoli la cacca. Ma vergognati e abbi il buon gusto di stare zitta almeno in questa occasione.


 

ecco qui , cari signori, una DOL in carne e ossa.
datata direi, visto che mi tiri fuori anche Il nick di un mio amico , luca.

Questa deficiente di dol crede che io sia jeanclaude e pure luca.

poveretta.
fatti una cura va.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat lascia stare ti prego.........


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> cat lascia stare ti prego.........


alex.... TU DICI A ME DI LASCIARE STARE.
perchè nn lo dici a  dol- intrusa?


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> alex.... TU DICI A ME DI LASCIARE STARE.
> perchè nn lo dici a dol- intrusa?


perchè con chi delique seza nemmeno identificarsi è inutile anche spendere parole..... sii superiore e basta...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè con chi delique seza nemmeno identificarsi è inutile anche spendere parole..... sii superiore e basta...


 
sai alex, mi fa piacere vedere questi mendicanti di DOl venire qui a disquisire nella loro reietta lingua madre.

Sono dipendenti psicologicamente da noi, non possono fare a meno di usare il loro misero tempo se non per venire a spiarci qui dove beatamente stiamo noi.

Non dimentichiamo che la signora padrona del forum dol non ha sprecato nemmeno una parola di commiato per salutare un grande che ci ha lasciato.
Nessuno di là non ha sprecato una parola per convincere la compagna a consegnare gli effetti personali ai tre figli di questo grande uomo.

che povere persone.

bravi, bravi


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> sai alex, mi fa piacere vedere questi mendicanti di DOl venire qui a disquisire nella loro reietta lingua madre.
> 
> Sono dipendenti psicologicamente da noi, non possono fare a meno di usare il loro misero tempo se non per venire a spiarci qui dove beatamente stiamo noi.
> 
> ...


che ti devo dire?
avere una reazione è quello che si vuole. se gliela dai fai il suo gioco. e ognuno va a dormire con sè stesso la sera....


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> che ti devo dire?
> avere una reazione è quello che si vuole. se gliela dai fai il suo gioco. e ognuno va a dormire con sè stesso la sera....


 
si alex.... reietti ed ipocriti.

notte cari.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> si alex.... reietti ed ipocriti.
> 
> notte cari.


ecco. brava.


----------



## Non registrato70 (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> perchè con chi delique seza nemmeno identificarsi è inutile anche spendere parole..... sii superiore e basta...



identificarmi? Dol? Magari da qualche altra parte ma non in dol, ma la cara cat sa bene chi sono solo che finge, finge sempre, è la sua natura inventare . Svegliati Alex!

ciao eh? ciao davvero.


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

poveretto


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

Non registrato70 ha detto:


> identificarmi? Dol? Magari da qualche altra parte ma non in dol, ma la cara cat sa bene chi sono solo che finge, finge sempre, è la sua natura inventare . Svegliati Alex!
> 
> ciao eh? ciao davvero.


ciao anche a te.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

scusa registrato ma hai paura di cat o che cosa?


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> scusa registrato ma hai paura di cat o che cosa?


 













smack alex


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> smack alex


x così poco...
mi chiedo se io e il nonregistrato ci conosciamo.
ricordi quando  arrivò fratelli e io dissi che trovavo sgradevole il modo? ecco con lui è la stessa cosa.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












i vigliacchi mi fanno tenerezza...


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> x così poco...
> mi chiedo se io e il nonregistrato ci conosciamo.
> ricordi quando arrivò fratelli e io dissi che trovavo sgradevole il modo? ecco con lui è la stessa cosa....
> 
> ...


 
notte .....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. così mi piaci. sei uscito dal tuo limbo storico.
ricorda alex che non è mai svantaggioso dire quel che si pensa.


----------



## @lex (26 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> notte .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si ma senza prendersela troppo se non ne vale la pena.........


----------



## cat (26 Agosto 2007)

@lex ha detto:


> si ma senza prendersela troppo se non ne vale la pena.........


 
infatti. 
ah.... per la cronaca tu conoscevi fratelli.
era il clone di un nick con cui tu discorrevi tranquillamente.
mentre alcuni nick come ad esempio Fren, .... fren la monella, .... la strega..... etc.etc.

...cervello di cacchetta facilmente indentificabile  anche se ormai ha migrato in tutti i forum del web.

poveri tapini.


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> infatti.
> ah.... per la cronaca tu conoscevi fratelli.
> era il clone di un nick con cui tu discorrevi tranquillamente.
> mentre alcuni nick come ad esempio Fren, .... fren la monella, .... la strega..... etc.etc.
> ...


beh si che conoscevo il nick originaro ma non sapevo chi fosse fino a quando non si è identificato. e comunque anche se a quel nick tengo non ho cambiato la mia opinione dopo averlo saputo. a me è parso un modo non bello,anche se ho capito poi la motivazione... 
fren, fren la monella e la strega sinceramente non so nemmeno di chi tu stia parlando nel senso che non li ho mai nemmeno letti o incrociati. nè qui nè su dol.


----------



## @lex (27 Agosto 2007)

comunque a parte tutto oggi paolo avrebbe fatto 46 anni.
Auguri Paolo!


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*@lex*



@lex ha detto:


> comunque a parte tutto oggi paolo avrebbe fatto 46 anni.
> Auguri Paolo!


Mi accodo agli auguri.........che sono la cosa più valida di questa discussione.  
Credo che ignorare sia sempre e comunque la tattica migliore, specie per chi non si declina.
Bruja


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Auguroni Paolo.


----------



## Old Annabella (27 Agosto 2007)

Cose da non credere.
Scrivere che una persona che ha appena subito un lutto del genere "dovrebbe avere la decenza ...ecc."... Cat, mi sto domandando se la tua arroganza, la tua insensibilità, la tua petulanza... abbiano un limite.
Finitela tutti una buona volta di strumentalizzare una morte per i vostri sordidi scopi personali, per i vostri desideri di autoaffermazione.
Paolo è morto, la sua compagna (alla quale si deve RISPETTO per il suo dolore e non quello che si legge qui, nè tantomeno dirle che cosa debba fare o non fare) e i suoi figli lo piangono; le persone che lo hanno conosciuto e apprezzato sul forum possono solo esprimere il loro cordoglio.
Tutto il resto è da evitare, tutto.
Ci vuole SILENZIO. I morti si omaggiano con il SILENZIO.


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Annabella ha detto:


> Cose da non credere.
> Scrivere che una persona che ha appena subito un lutto del genere "dovrebbe avere la decenza ...ecc."... Cat, mi sto domandando se la tua arroganza, la tua insensibilità, la tua petulanza... abbiano un limite.
> Finitela tutti una buona volta di strumentalizzare una morte per i vostri sordidi scopi personali, per i vostri desideri di autoaffermazione.
> Paolo è morto, la sua compagna (alla quale si deve RISPETTO per il suo dolore e non quello che si legge qui, nè tantomeno dirle che cosa debba fare o non fare) e i suoi figli lo piangono; le persone che lo hanno conosciuto e apprezzato sul forum possono solo esprimere il loro cordoglio.
> ...


 
e tu chi sei?

ti iscrivi quasi un mese fa e come primo messaggio attacchi cat.
ma che volpina che sei.
complimenti.



poveretta.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

Ma porcamiseriadellamadonna Cat ti costa tanto mollare l'osso? ... almeno davanti alla morte non abbassi mai la testa in segno di rispetto?

Echecazzz ... pensi/credi che a Paolo avrebbe fatto piacere tutto sto baccano intorno ai CAZZI SUOI?


BASTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ... andaste affanculo.


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma porcamiseriadellamadonna Cat ti costa tanto mollare l'osso? ... almeno davanti alla morte non abbassi mai la testa in segno di rispetto?
> 
> Echecazzz ... pensi/credi che a Paolo avrebbe fatto piacere tutto sto baccano intorno ai CAZZI SUOI?
> 
> ...


 
va fan culo te marì e tutti come te che vanno avanti a forza di mesaggistica privata e non avete il coraggio di dire apertamente quello che pensate qui in pubblico.

e per inciso più cloni hanno attaccato cat e solo cat.
comodo vero Marì.


e i cazzi di Paolo ce li ha scritti quella donna sua compagna e.... 4 giorni dalla sua morte se li poteva pure risparmiare.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> va fan culo te marì e tutti come te che vanno avanti a forza di mesaggistica privata e non avete il coraggio di dire apertamente quello che pensate qui in pubblico.
> 
> e per inciso più cloni hanno attaccato cat e solo cat.
> comodo vero Marì.


Quello che affermi non mi tocca manco da lontano, ti ringrazio di avermi dato la possibilita' di aver conosciuto un altro pezzo di te che mi era sconosciuto.

Grazie Cat.




PS scusami Iago.


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

Mari' ha detto:


> Quello che affermi non mi tocca manco da lontano, ti ringrazio di avermi dato la possibilita' di aver conosciuto un altro pezzo di te che mi era sconosciuto.
> 
> Grazie Cat.
> 
> ...


 

io invece mi son fatta la mia idea su di te già da parecchio.tu vivi di forum e di telefonate di ore e ore che fai in continuazione a gente che non ne possono più di te e delle tue paranoie forumistiche
grazie Iago. non ci credevo ma hai pienamente ragione.


----------



## Old Annabella (27 Agosto 2007)

Mi ero iscritta da un po' e leggendo sempre le solite storie mi è passata la voglia di postare e quindi quella di salutare persone con le quali avevo condiviso momenti di discussione, seria e meno seria, altrove.
Oggi non ho potuto trattenermi, perchè penso che almeno davanti alla morte dovrebbe esserci il cosiddetto limite.
Evidentemente è bastato scrivere questo per scatenare ancora di più il veleno che alberga in te Cat, non hai davvero rispetto per niente e nessuno, non hai nessun codice, non te ne frega niente di nulla e di nessuno, anche di quelli che cosideri amici e poi sputtani miseramente come hai appena fatto per provocare liti e seminare zizzania.
Io, come sono entrata, me ne esco, non ho insultato nessuno, soltanto - da essere umano pensante - mi dispiacerebbe molto essere nei panni di chi è stata cmq portata qui dentro non per sua decisione (non è stata infatti la compagna di Paolo a scrivere su qs forum, non dimentichiamolo) e leggere certe frasi.


----------



## cat (27 Agosto 2007)

*annabella*






  vai cara, vai da dove sei venuta.
se di la ancora ti vogliono indietro.


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2007)

Annabella ha detto:


> Cose da non credere.
> Scrivere che una persona che ha appena subito un lutto del genere "dovrebbe avere la decenza ...ecc."... Cat, mi sto domandando se la tua arroganza, la tua insensibilità, la tua petulanza... abbiano un limite.
> Finitela tutti una buona volta di strumentalizzare una morte per i vostri sordidi scopi personali, per i vostri desideri di autoaffermazione.
> Paolo è morto, la sua compagna (alla quale si deve RISPETTO per il suo dolore e non quello che si legge qui, nè tantomeno dirle che cosa debba fare o non fare) e i suoi figli lo piangono; le persone che lo hanno conosciuto e apprezzato sul forum possono solo esprimere il loro cordoglio.
> ...


guarda che nemmeno tu ci stai facendo una gran bella figura.

anzi, tu la fai pessima due volte. pensaci.


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*Per cortesia*

Con il massimo rispetto per il decesso di una persona che non conoscevo ma che viene dipinta come degna e meritevole, vo pregherei di risolvere le vostre beghe in privato, poichè abbiamo questa opportunità.
Non importa che sia una faccenda di DOL o di qui, quello che farebbe piacere è mantere un grado di civiltà apprezzabile.
Chi entra qui è ben accetto se lo fa per dialogare o per qualunque altra forma di comunicazione, se ci sono contenziosi sarebbe corretto risolverseli in privato per due motivi: anzitutto perchè non conoscendo i pregressi verrebbe facile sbagliare valutazione, e poi perchè dato l'argomento contingente molto delicato sarebbe rispettoso da parte di tutti non parlare pro domo altrui!
Rimpianto per Paolo, rispetto per la moglie e la compagna ed affetto per i figli!
Il resto sarebbe da tralasciare..... in questo penoso e triste caso il forum può essere una bellissima forma di incontro e di affettuosa solidarietà....... non rendiamolo un corridoio.
Bruja


----------



## Old Anna A (27 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Con il massimo rispetto per il decesso di una persona che non conoscevo ma che viene dipinta come degna e meritevole, vo pregherei di risolvere le vostre beghe in privato, poichè abbiamo questa opportunità.
> Non importa che sia una faccenda di DOL o di qui, quello che farebbe piacere è mantere un grado di civiltà apprezzabile.
> Chi entra qui è ben accetto se lo fa per dialogare o per qualunque altra forma di comunicazione, se ci sono contenziosi sarebbe corretto risolverseli in privato per due motivi: anzitutto perchè non conoscendo i pregressi verrebbe facile sbagliare valutazione, e poi perchè dato l'argomento contingente molto delicato sarebbe rispettoso da parte di tutti non parlare pro domo altrui!
> Rimpianto per Paolo, rispetto per la moglie e la compagna ed affetto per i figli!
> ...


mi spiace usare questo post per dirlo, ma questa cosa che scrivi mi porta a farlo.
Bruja, ti ringrazio per l'ospitalità, ma ogni tanto ce la fai pesare un po' troppo.
è casa tua e in casa tua io ti rispetto ma mi fermo al rispetto, ti saluto e tolgo il disturbo.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

*Scusate*

L'errore/sbaglio/fallo l'ho fatto/commesso io, non dovevo postare qua dentro la notizia del decesso di Paolo.


----------



## sorry (27 Agosto 2007)

S T OOOOOOO P   W A R 

in un posto così
deve regnare la pace

riposi in pace, e spero che sia l'ultima parola. p a c e.


----------



## Mari' (27 Agosto 2007)

sorry ha detto:


> S T OOOOOOO P   W A R
> 
> in un posto così
> deve regnare la pace
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## Bruja (27 Agosto 2007)

*Anna A*



Anna A ha detto:


> mi spiace usare questo post per dirlo, ma questa cosa che scrivi mi porta a farlo.
> Bruja, ti ringrazio per l'ospitalità, ma ogni tanto ce la fai pesare un po' troppo.
> è casa tua e in casa tua io ti rispetto ma mi fermo al rispetto, ti saluto e tolgo il disturbo.


 
Sbagli mia cara, non è casa mia ma il luogo di incontro di tutti, forse la sola cosa che gli altri mi concedono è di fare qualche volta da portavoce, ma non ho assoluamente intenzione di giudicare o accusare nessuno, piuttosto cerco solo di invitare le persone di buon senso ad evitare provocazioni. Io rispetto te come tutti gli altri a cui l'ospitalità non deve apparire una concessione ma un diritto.
Aggiungo che mi era parso che tutto il forum fosse in qualche modo comprensivo proprio verso la vostra situazione precedente, così come vi è vicino in questa vicenda. Cercare di renderla solo una doverosa rimembranza e non una "guerriglia" grazie ad interferenze di scarso tatto, mi pare non sia far pesare nulla, ma riportare la discussione su un piano di rispetto proprio verso chi non è più.
Per evitare equivoci, non cerco l'ultima parola, ho solo chiarito per evitare malintesi.
Bruja


----------

